# RAM query



## warrior047 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi friends,
I have 2 doubts. Might be silly though

1. I bought a latest system. Mobo is Intel DH67BL and RAM is 
*Corsair Memory — 4GB DDR3 Memory (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) 1333Mhz*.

The website tells PC3-10600 (1333MHz)
But when I check my config through some software, it shows me as below:

*Physical memory size: 4096 Mo, Type: DDR3, @665.2MHz, 9.0-9-9-24-1T
DDR3 Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9 4096 Mo PC3-10700H (667 Mhz) 
*

Shouldn't it be 1333 Mhz? Or is it just like that its recorded as half of it?


2. I have an old system as well and it has Asus M2n-VM DVI Mobo. I have (1x2) GB Transcend RAM installed currently.  It says as PC2-6400 (400 Mhz) and I guess its my DDR2 800. The system is horribly slow after my BIOS update and am unable to revert back. Hence I thought of upgrading the RAM.

Mobo says *Dual channel memory architecture 
4 x 240-pin DIMM, support max. 8GB DDR2 800/667/533 ECC, Non-ECC, un-buffered memory*

Whats the best deal I can get? Please suggest


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2011)

You know what DDR stands for?

DOUBLE DATA RATE.

So the 665.2 MHz is base clock, double it, and you get 1330.4Mhz, more or less, 1333MHz.

So you are totally fine.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 29, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> You know what DDR stands for?
> 
> DOUBLE DATA RATE.
> 
> ...



thanks a lot.... I have an old system as well and it has Asus M2n-VM DVI Mobo. I have (1x2) GB Transcend RAM installed currently. It says as PC2-6400 (400 Mhz) and I guess its my DDR2 800. The system is horribly slow after my BIOS update and am unable to revert back. Hence I thought of upgrading the RAM.

Mobo says Dual channel memory architecture 
4 x 240-pin DIMM, support max. 8GB DDR2 800/667/533 ECC, Non-ECC, un-buffered memory

Whats the best deal I can get? Please suggest


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't think upgrading RAM will solve your problem, but can't tell yet.

What's the rest of your configuration?

ANd if you're running Win Vista/7, then yes, 2GB is a huge bottleneck.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 29, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Mobo says Dual channel memory architecture
> 4 x 240-pin DIMM, support max. 8GB DDR2 800/667/533 ECC, Non-ECC, un-buffered memory
> 
> Whats the best deal I can get? Please suggest



Ofcourse dual channel memory mode is faster than single channel...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 30, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Don't think upgrading RAM will solve your problem, but can't tell yet.
> 
> What's the rest of your configuration?
> 
> ANd if you're running Win Vista/7, then yes, 2GB is a huge bottleneck.



Totally Agree

In the Bios Load Default Settings & see which u should do after Updating


----------



## asingh (Jun 30, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Ofcourse dual channel memory mode is faster than single channel...



Dual channel and single channel have same speeds. Just the throughput increases. Amount of data that can be transferred between the CPU and memory controller bus lines...!


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 30, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Don't think upgrading RAM will solve your problem, but can't tell yet.
> 
> What's the rest of your configuration?
> 
> ANd if you're running Win Vista/7, then yes, 2GB is a huge bottleneck.



Main components:
AMD Athlon 6000+ 3 GHz
XFX Nividia 8600 GT
Mobo is Asus M2n-VM DVI
LG 22X (2 of these)

Zebronics Peace Cabinet
500W PSU (Don't remember the brand as of now but its pretty good for me all these days)

I always had an issue of video lag in this system. I tried all the maintenance options of PC but in vain. After 2 years, I was able to find that M2nVM DVI had a support only till 5500+ series of processors!

But still the rest of system was running fine.

Then I thought of updating the BIOS to the latest version as the processor(s) support had been added. But after that, my PC is horribly slow!

I am running XP and 7 parallely. Even If I leave 7, XP also performs very very slowly. Fresh installs didn't help! If I try to revert back to older bios, asus doesn't allow me saying it doesn't fit the new board!!!

Pls help!



mithun_mrg said:


> Totally Agree
> 
> In the Bios Load Default Settings & see which u should do after Updating



Yep, done the same already but in vain


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, your system is old I agree. But I don't get why Win XP is also lagging.

Is your HDD health fine?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 30, 2011)

Peculiar problem u have 1GbX2 sticks of Ram right try to use only a single stick and boot to XP "Safe Mode with networking" and see if the problem persists also shuffle the Rams if necessary
BTW please post the BIOS version ur Using


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 1, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Well, your system is old I agree. But I don't get why Win XP is also lagging.
> 
> Is your HDD health fine?



Yes the Hard disk sentinel tells its perfectly fine. Do you think this might be cuz of faulty ram? But then why does this trouble me after I update my bios when it was absolutely fine before that?

Heres the exact problem that occurred in steps:

1. One day, my audio driver got corrupted when I tried to update it. Then my system began responding horribly slow with no sound. I tried restoring the old driver but still little slowness.
2. Hence I updated the BIOS. Still an issue and this time its bigger
3. Formatted and done fresh install with all proper updated drivers. The same horrible speed exists. Any thing I click on will come up after a min or so!

No other errors though except this!



mithun_mrg said:


> Peculiar problem u have 1GbX2 sticks of Ram right try to use only a single stick and boot to XP "Safe Mode with networking" and see if the problem persists also shuffle the Rams if necessary
> BTW please post the BIOS version ur Using



Mithun,
Previous BIOS was 0201BIOS.ROM
Latest is 0905BIOS.ROM

Now when I try to revert back, it says, the board doesn't match the ROM! 

I checked the details, my original BIOS had M2n-VM written on the Model.
Now my new BIOS contains M2n-VM (DVI) written on the Model. 

Hence I downloaded the 0201BIOS.ROM from asus website and tried it. It also had the same model and its unable to go back to prev BIOS. I guess latest BIOS must exist but then whats with this slowness? Pls see my problem above mentioned in 3 steps.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 1, 2011)

There are total 5 Models of M2n-VM  plese mention the exact one also how did u update the BIOS
i would guess u upadated an incorrect one


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 1, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> There are total 5 Models of M2n-VM  plese mention the exact one also how did u update the BIOS
> i would guess u upadated an incorrect one



Let me put it simple then. Mine is ASUS M2n-VM DVI.

I had 0201BIOS.ROM on it originally when it came with Mobo.
To fix this, I had taken back up of it using ASUS update.
I had downloaded 0905BIOS.ROM from ASUS website for M2n-VM DVI Mobo.
Updated the BIOS using EZ Flash 2 utility, built in BIOS itself.
Loaded to default settings before and after update.

Now when I try to go back to my OLD bios, it doesn't allow me to do so.
What might be the cause for this slowness Pls suggest


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 1, 2011)

Download the ROM from the Site u an use 904 or 809 also the Afu dos bios update utility
Get a Floppy make it DOS bootable copy the ROM file & AFUDOS in the Floppy

Boot into Dos 
Type
AFUDOS /ixxxxx.ROM /pbnc /n (xxxxx = your bios file name)

AND u will be done

Please do this at ur own risk i assume no responsibility if anything goes wrong if necessary take help of a tecnitian Good Luck


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 1, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Download the ROM from the Site u an use 904 or 809 also the Afu dos bios update utility
> Get a Floppy make it DOS bootable copy the ROM file & AFUDOS in the Floppy
> 
> Boot into Dos
> ...



Don't have a floppy drive! I had already researched on these. They say AFUDOS Engineered versions must be used and not the normal ones?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 1, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Don't have a floppy drive! I had already researched on these. They say AFUDOS Engineered versions must be used and not the normal ones?



Make a bootable pen drive

Boot From A USB Flash/Pen/Key Drive

i think the nomal afudos version will do the job


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 4, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Make a bootable pen drive
> 
> Boot From A USB Flash/Pen/Key Drive
> 
> i think the nomal afudos version will do the job




How to know and decide which BIOS does the job for me?
Do you really think BIOS upgrade is the culprit?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 4, 2011)

Since the problem exactly started happening after updating the bios u can always give it a shot try any previous ones which i already mentioned earlier


----------

